# More pics of Cinnamon :)



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Jari is too vain not to be included in at least one photo... lol


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Love the pics!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They are very cute!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are gorgeous  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

Such cuties


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

This was the second time out of her cage, after a few airborne circuits of the room she calmed down enough for me to photograph her  she's a darling.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those pictures of Cinnamon are adorable,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you! You're welcome!


----------

